# Finally decided to come out of my shell



## zachsnlisaspack (Sep 4, 2014)

What's going on fellas.. Been a long time follower here at Ironmag as well as a few other forums but never had the balls to sign up and become part of the community.. Decided to become active and try to soak up some of the knowledge given over here as well as possibly give a little myself.. Looking forward to getting to know the family over here..


----------



## jhill168 (Sep 4, 2014)

welcome bro


----------



## h-as.pharma (Sep 4, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## ebfitness (Sep 4, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Warriorblaze (Sep 4, 2014)

Welcome aboard


----------



## brazey (Sep 4, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## blergs. (Sep 4, 2014)

Welcome!! : )


----------



## Riles (Sep 4, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Mansir39 (Sep 4, 2014)

welcome to the community


----------



## sneedham (Sep 4, 2014)

Welcome bro


----------



## zachsnlisaspack (Sep 4, 2014)

Didn't expect so many people to great me.. Thanks fellas, appreciate the warm welcome..


----------



## raven04 (Sep 4, 2014)

Glad you did bro this forum has taught me a lot and met a shot ton of awesome ppl


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome aboard


----------

